# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Which discus strains resemble wild discus?

## Tristan

Hi, I'm very new to discus keeping since I've only recently bought a tank large enough to accommodate them. I would like to try out farm bred discus first to get my feet wet but I prefer more naturally looking strains. So far most of the bred discus I've seen at LFS don't look anything like wild discus. are there any strains that still resemble how discus look naturally? thanks  :Smile:

----------


## moluccan

the normal turquoise discus. or you can get heckel discus available at C328

----------


## colboig

Hi, it will depends which strain of wilds you are interested... not many lfs sells wild discus in Singapore. The most common i have seen is heckel which moluccan mentioned. IMHO, if you are just starting to keep Discus, i think either turquoise or blue diamond will be a good start.  :Smile:  Happy Discus keeping~

----------


## Tristan

thanks for the replies guys  :Smile:  I'll definitely check out the turquoise discus

----------


## illumnae

Look at the merchants section. Stardust's shop is having a closing down sale and he has some brown discus throwbacks for sale. They look like wild browns and are bred  :Wink:

----------


## EddyTing

Hi, I'm learning about Discus too as I'm planning to start keeping one. So, hope you dont mind me asking here instead of starting a new thread. Any bro/sis can help me out?
1) Keeping with cardinals is ok, but would the temperature make them (cardinals) unhappy or die easier?
2) Is it possible to breed Discus in planted tank with suitable temperature and Ph?

----------


## moluccan

hi eddy, keeping discus with cardinals is ok but you can't perform the massive daily water changes some hobbyist do to make their discus grow fast and bring out their shape (your cardinals will not be able to take it). but your discus and cardinals will thrive in a planted aquarium and they will also breed there if the conditions are right. the plants will provide good hiding space for your tetras cos some discus might be territorial. so a good filtration system, stable ph, and not so frequent water change in a planted tank would be good for both.

----------


## EddyTing

> hi eddy, keeping discus with cardinals is ok but you can't perform the massive daily water changes some hobbyist do to make their discus grow fast and bring out their shape (your cardinals will not be able to take it). but your discus and cardinals will thrive in a planted aquarium and they will also breed there if the conditions are right. the plants will provide good hiding space for your tetras cos some discus might be territorial. so a good filtration system, stable ph, and not so frequent water change in a planted tank would be good for both.


Hi moluccan, thanks for the advice. I've read from the net saying that to breed Discus, it's only possible with a high quality water and high temp of roughly 32 degrees maintained. That's why they say it's pretty much not able to breed in planted due to all the stuff trapped in the gravel. How true are those statements? In a 1.5ft planted tank can breed? Really tempting to see pics of some with tiny little cuties swimming around the parents.

----------


## grouper

I think brown discus, green spotted is close to wild discus.

----------


## moluccan

> Hi moluccan, thanks for the advice. I've read from the net saying that to breed Discus, it's only possible with a high quality water and high temp of roughly 32 degrees maintained. That's why they say it's pretty much not able to breed in planted due to all the stuff trapped in the gravel. How true are those statements? In a 1.5ft planted tank can breed? Really tempting to see pics of some with tiny little cuties swimming around the parents.




eddy if it is such a small tank (1.5ft) and you house a pair of discus and tetras together then it will not be conducive for your discus to spawn cos of the disturbances. if you want to keep them together and also want the discus to breed you need a bigger tank say 4ft. most ppl use a bare 1.5 ft tank to breed discus, with justa simple sponge filter and low areation. about your 2nd question, discus do not need 32 degees to spawn, that is false. they will breed at even 27 or 28. discus enthusiasts usually use heaters to increase the temp of the tank for young discus to increase their appetite so they will eat more and grow faster. either that or when the discus are sick. once the discus reach a certain size they do not need heater anymore cos they have passed their most impt growth phase. you can keep discus in normal tap water temperature they will do just fine. good water quality is needed to breed most fish not only discus. the more difficult part is how your regulate your food feeding and water change during breeding. cheers

----------


## EddyTing

> eddy if it is such a small tank (1.5ft) and you house a pair of discus and tetras together then it will not be conducive for your discus to spawn cos of the disturbances. if you want to keep them together and also want the discus to breed you need a bigger tank say 4ft. most ppl use a bare 1.5 ft tank to breed discus, with justa simple sponge filter and low areation. about your 2nd question, discus do not need 32 degees to spawn, that is false. they will breed at even 27 or 28. discus enthusiasts usually use heaters to increase the temp of the tank for young discus to increase their appetite so they will eat more and grow faster. either that or when the discus are sick. once the discus reach a certain size they do not need heater anymore cos they have passed their most impt growth phase. you can keep discus in normal tap water temperature they will do just fine. good water quality is needed to breed most fish not only discus. the more difficult part is how your regulate your food feeding and water change during breeding. cheers



Ah...i see. noted. Thanks a lot moluccan. Means if I just keep them in bare 1.5ft tank with sponge filter, low aeration, regular water change and healthy plus sufficient feeding, they show breed, right? I'll they just that. I've manage to obtain a confirm pair, but how long do i need to wait until they'll breed?

----------


## moluccan

once they feel comfortable with the tank and the surroundings they will get started. actually i said in my previous reply that they will breed at 27 actually even 24 and 25 is ok for breeding. just have to be patient. make sure that your pair is really a true pair cos 2 fishes of the same sex can exhibit breeding behaviour too

----------


## EddyTing

Thanks once again for the advise...I'm now preparing the tank for them. Later if i need more advise, hope you dont mind helping me out.

----------


## apistomaster

If you haven't bought your Discus yet only a few domestic strains have been kept close to the appearance to wild types. The Stendker Alenquer and their Sanatrem are very similiar to very nice brown Discus. The Alenquer have the reddish brown body color usually associated with the wild fish. 
Here are photos of my wild Alenquer Discus and Heiko Bleher has seen these photos and agrees that they are real Alenquer Symphysodon haraldi.

----------


## kiddo

Alenquer meet your requirement as they are resemble curipera. They are hardy too. 

Pic of curipera taken from web for reference.

----------

